# Terminal message for dhclient



## mj12net (Apr 16, 2014)

I keep getting this message on FreeBSD 10:


```
dhclient[<number>]: send_packet: No buffer space available
```

It first appears when setting up the wireless network during the FreeBSD install.  Any fix or reason why it does this?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2014)

That usually indicates a problem with networking. What interface are you using? And do you have a firewall enabled?


----------



## mj12net (Apr 16, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That usually indicates a problem with networking. What interface are you using? And do you have a firewall enabled?



It starts during the FreeBSD install and configuration of a wireless network so I assume no firewall is on.  I'm just using a basic wireless card (DWA-552) to connect to the Internet - I don't know how else to check what interface I'm using.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes, there's no firewall enabled by default so there isn't one active during the install too. Wireless interfaces are always a bit tricky to configure. Try completing the installation but don't try to configure the wireless interface during the install. Do that after FreeBSD has been installed.


----------



## mj12net (Apr 17, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, there's no firewall enabled by default so there isn't one active during the install too. Wireless interfaces are always a bit tricky to configure. Try completing the installation but don't try to configure the wireless interface during the install. Do that after FreeBSD has been installed.



I just let FreeBSD do the config during install, I don't even touch it afterwards.


----------

